# can't upload pics file size to much???



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

it won't let me upload pics on here. it says my file is like 2448X 2244 and the limit is 100x100. if that's the case how was i able to up load my avatar? i'm not a computer genius so any help would be appreciated. i have some shots from plowing the other day and i'd like to post them but can't. thanks, pete


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

you can put them in something like photobucket and link or open them in paint and resize them. 

in paint click on image and then i think skew/strech. and reduce the % until its pretty small.


----------

